
Accenture to lay off senior executive workforce by 7% - newacc
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/Accenture-to-lay-off-senior-executive-workforce-by-7/articleshow/4917819.cms
======
Novash
They already did a massive lay off here in Brazil.

